# Posiden!!!!! =) =) =)



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I hope you like the fish im entering! =) This is Posiden! =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ramndom but thats like my favorite movie EVER!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

So purdy!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

But ya awesome fish i've never had one that color before.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ty! =) mr.vampire wat do you mean by 'favrot movie ever'?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> ty! =) mr.vampire wat do you mean by 'favrot movie ever'?


 Oh there's a movie called Poseidon and its about this giant cruise ship which gets hit by a wave, turns over and sinks and there's a group of survivors trying to get out of the ship before she sinks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The poseidon adventure. Good movie!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeoues fish. I love those blue eyes.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> The poseidon adventure. Good movie!


 I have that one and two other Poseidon movies on DVD. The second one is about a terrorist attack on a cruise ship and then the other is Poseidon the 2006 remake.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ahh, ok. I was thinking of the one from the 1970's, I think. That was waaaaay before your time. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> ahh, ok. I was thinking of the one from the 1970's, I think. That was waaaaay before your time. lol


 Lol but you can't beat the old one. I watch it all the time (makes up for the romance in Titanic ).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember the song The Morning After, from the old movie.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I remember the song The Morning After, from the old movie.


 Ya I'm reading the book (started in 5th grade never finished).


----------



## FishKisser (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome picture. your betta is very photogenic


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Gasp* I love him!


----------

